# New NRA chief: Rules will kill hunting



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

New NRA chief: Rules will kill hunting 
Costs associated with regulations to price blue-collar core out of sport -- Robinson

COLUMBIA, Mo. - The new president of the National Rifle Association told the Outdoor Writers Association of America that restrictive rules, regulations and red tape are driving too many average hunters out of the field, posing a grave danger to the future of the sport. 

http://www.mlive.com/outdoors/fljou...andard.xsl?/base/sports-0/105603068967810.xml


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

H.R.,
Thank you for posting this article. I read this in yesterday's paper and hoped that you would place it here.
To quote Fred Trost, "Keep it simple, make it fun or your children won't want to carry a gun." 

L & O


----------



## Eastern Yooper (Nov 12, 2000)

This happened to waterfowl hunting; it has become the equivilant of country-club golf to the hunting community (expensive boats, clothing, bismuth loads, high-dollar decoys).

It has also happened to trout fishing.

We are now witnessing it happen to deer hunting with QDM being shoved down everyone's throat; pricey leases, and prime habitat/deer numbers concentrated on private land.


----------



## SnowSledHead (Jan 24, 2003)

My opinion that whoever said hunting was a "Sport" hurt hunting from the get go. I don't sport hunt, I hunt to eat. I hunt because I can't afford to buy over priced gas ($1.69 for a month now) to get me to the over priced supermarket. I know it's a free world, but some want to take the "Free" out of our world, and as long as hunting and fishing is being called a "Sport" we all suffer from the un-educated person about the true meaning of hunting. 

Good post E.Yoop 
This happened to waterfowl hunting; it has become the equivilant of country-club golf to the hunting community (expensive boats, clothing, bismuth loads, high-dollar decoys).

It has also happened to trout fishing


----------



## Swamp Ghost (Feb 5, 2003)

What is this article about again? Between talking about rules and reg's, road closures and lawsuits and since when is an educated hunter a bad thing? I think people have been dumbed down enough as it is.

As a big supporter of the NRA, they've lost me on this one. I'm not sure they even know what they are talking about.

IF the state managed the resources they have in place on state and federal land, it would eliminate


> pricey leases, and prime habitat/deer numbers concentrated on private land.


It has nothing to do with rules and reg's.

Since when is it a requirement to purchase


> expensive boats, clothing, bismuth loads, high-dollar decoys.


 before your allowed out the door?

A dozen flambeau's, a pair of my fishing waders, my trusty 870(that gets used for a variety of hunting), a box of Federal steel and I'm ready to go.

Same with trout fishing, if you want to go out looking like an advertisement for Orvis, go for it, doesn't mean you will catch more fish than the quy who is an advertisement for Zebco (me).


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Expensive hunting?
Only if you let the latest GIZMO Trends suck you in.
Warm coats and dry boots along with a cheap gun will get you game, if you can hunt.
Try targeting the off species that many think are kids stuff 
Being out there in the woods and field is where the enjoyment lays.
If you hunt for just food your kidding yourself too.
We all love the outdoors for Many reasons.


----------



## Swamp Ghost (Feb 5, 2003)

I forgot to add that because of many (not all) of the


> restrictive rules, regulations and red tape


 is the reason we have as much game, hunters and the oppurtunities associated with them that we have now.

You can't have one without the other.


----------



## Eastern Yooper (Nov 12, 2000)

Sometimes those making the rules & regs get a bit carried away in their zealousness to preserve & protect. Consequently, the ever-increasing restrictions are perceived by some as over-burdensome.

Thats the point I was making. 

I also never said it was a _requirement_ to purchase high-dollar equipment in order to enjoy the outdoors; or that one must own private land to hunt deer. 

On the same token, are you denying that better hunting oft occurs on private lands as opposed to public? And is everyone able to afford/given the opportunity to hunt those lands? Or does it appear that - perhaps - hunting is starting to head in the general direction of what has happened in Europe?


----------



## Swamp Ghost (Feb 5, 2003)

It's about supply and demand, good deer hunting ground used to be no further than driving to any SGA in the state now this ground is many times on private lands.

Is it from rules and reg's? I don't think so. Is it from neglect on part of the state? Partly. Is it that mentaility and attitudes of most of the hunters that hunt these lands? Partly. Is it the fact the hunters of these lands have done little to improve the stituation? Partly.

There is not one particular thing you pin the blame on, least of which is rule and reg.'s. 

Until the state steps in and or hunters demand change or change things on their own accord, it will continue to drive up the cost of "pricey leases" and continue to increase the "prime habitat/deer numbers concentrated on private land."

Change would be a MUCH cheaper/easier option........


----------

